
Addition Font - KirinDave
https://litherum.blogspot.com/2019/03/addition-font.html
======
Sephr
I started to work on something similar in the past (not turning complete, but
cool glyph/ligature substitution). I wanted to make a font that auto-replaced
company names with their official logos.

This ended up being far too labor intensive to get right, but it still seems
like a cool idea for someone else to tackle eventually.

~~~
duskwuff
It's been done.
[https://www.brandnewroman.com/](https://www.brandnewroman.com/)

(The ligatures are subtle -- try typing "OOOO" to see an example.)

~~~
Y_Y
One more 'O' gets you the Olympic rings.

------
rgovostes
Pretty cool. macOS's Font Book says "Do not use these font files" and then
doubles down with, "Serious problems were found with these fonts and may cause
system problems or even crashes if installed," and if you still insist on
continuing it will copy the file into ~/Library/Fonts but it cannot be used.

~~~
mattigames
I think your engineering must be pretty bad if a font can cause a crash and
system problems.

~~~
ddalex
Well, a font nowadays is Turing complete.

~~~
firethief
Computational class is orthogonal to capability management

------
sbr464
Nice work. Here’s another awesome font for inline sparkline charts.

[https://aftertheflood.com/projects/sparks/](https://aftertheflood.com/projects/sparks/)

------
klyrs
Very neat. If it supported arbitrary stack-arithmetic, it'd be a really useful
terminal font. If, perhaps, the least inefficient desk calculator available.

------
etaioinshrdlu
Didn't this strange complexity of fonts lead to an iOS jailbreak?

~~~
colejohnson66
Back in the JailbreakMe days, the third iteration of it (JBMe) used an integer
overflow related to fonts
[https://www.theiphonewiki.com/wiki/T1_Font_Integer_Overflow](https://www.theiphonewiki.com/wiki/T1_Font_Integer_Overflow)

------
xkriva11
I do not think the article provides the correct explanation. I'm sure, most of
the readers do not use Smalltalk, and they have their own (straightforward)
reasons for that. Most probably, why should they care about an old, outmoded,
strange and almost dead language? You cannot sell a dead horse.

It is a pity. I could name dozens of its great ideas that are still waiting to
be re-invented by the mainstream languages of today.

~~~
KirinDave
This post is obviously in error, but I suspect it won't go over well there.
You probably want to remove this from here.

